# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [Oracle] lister nom colonne d'1 table oracle

## flokent7

Bonjour, je voudrais lister le nom des colonnes contenues dans une table oracle
cette requte fonctionne sous navicat mas pas dans mon code php...


```
SELECT COLUMN_NAME FROM USER_TAB_COLUMNS WHERE TABLE_NAME='TICKET'
```



```

```

Le echo $resultatTable bloque la suite, aucun affichage et le programme s'arrte
et le echo $nbre m'affiche 1 alors qu'il y a 4 colonnes... Sur navicat, il m'affiche correctement le nom des colonnes et si je fais un count il m'affiche bien 4...
Je sais pas ou est mon erreur dans le php... quelqu'un peut-il m'aider SVP?!!

----------


## flokent7

Bon je m'auto rpond!! lol
En effet, je ne peux pas faire un echo sur le rsultat de ma requte, il faut que je fasse:


```

```

ou pour le nombre de colonne:


```

```

Et voil! ::ccool::

----------


## flokent7

encore mieux pour le nobre de colonnes:


```

```

----------

